# Running white light



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My white running light on my boat is on the PP platform. It's a fold down Perko from "97. Sometimes I have to bang on it to get it to come on. It has an incandescent bulb. So I'd like to get a new one with an LED bulb. My old light folds flat against the top of the PP platform but I can't find one like it on the internet. I did find an LED marine light it folds up and down but not up against the top
my red and green are shark eyes that where put in a couple of years ago


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Found a Perko SIL0006 on Amazon that I may get and fold it down to keep it out of the way


----------



## attitudeindicator (Sep 8, 2020)

They also make LED bulbs that would fit in as a replacement.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

I now understand how you got over 5,000 posts.
Ask a question, then answer it...
Do you call yourself on the telephone


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

attitudeindicator said:


> They also make LED bulbs that would fit in as a replacement.


I've tried to find LED bulbs but no Bueno


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

mro said:


> I now understand how you got over 5,000 posts.
> Ask a question, then answer it...
> Do you call yourself on the telephone


I was going to post a link to the light but on Amazon you can't do that. No I don't call myself, yet


----------



## 56706 (Sep 27, 2020)

deleted link


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

google this---sternlight bulb led replacement

all kinds will pop up


----------



## 56706 (Sep 27, 2020)

i deleted the link since apparently it’s against the rules ?


----------



## Reelscreamer (Dec 28, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> I've tried to find LED bulbs but no Bueno


I had the same light on my old skiff and was able to find an LED bulb that fit and the light always worked after that as well.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

@permitchaser Something like this?





2 NM NaviLED 360 All Round White Fold Down Pole Navigation Lamp - Navigation Lamps, All Round White / Anchor - Hella Marine


LED Navigation Lamp, 2 NM NaviLED 360 All Round White Fold Down Pole Navigation Lamp




www.hellamarine.com


----------



## attitudeindicator (Sep 8, 2020)

Take a picture of the bulb you have and I’m sure we can find an LED for it.

that way you can avoid buying a new setup


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

If you end up finding the bulb can you post a link here?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

It’s raining here so I’ll take a picture soon
Thanks for all your help


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you Permit...you've been a big help to yourself.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

__





CyberTech 1W LED S8 Landscape Light Bulb, BA15S, 100 lm, 12V, 3000K (CyberTech LB1S8-1156/WW) | HomElectrical.com


Buy CyberTech LB1S8-1156/WW 1W LED S8 Landscape Light Bulb, BA15S, 100 lm, 12V, 3000K on HomElectrical.com. FREE SHIPPING with minimum purchase of $75.




www.homelectrical.com







permitchaser said:


> I was going to post a link to the light but on Amazon you can't do that. No I *don't call myself, yet*


calling yourself is one thing, but it's another if you answer...


----------



## attitudeindicator (Sep 8, 2020)

Festoon LED Bulbs

another style LED bulb


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

attitudeindicator said:


> Festoon LED Bulbs
> 
> another style LED bulb


I've seen those but they require a different socket.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

There’s a Hella for sale in the classifieds. Buy it and stick an LED bulb in it or buy the Attwood All-Round Wake Tower LED.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Amazon.com: YOUNG MARINE 3 Nautical Mile Navigation Anchor Lights All Round 360° White LED 12-24V: Automotive


Buy YOUNG MARINE 3 Nautical Mile Navigation Anchor Lights All Round 360° White LED 12-24V: Navigation Lights - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





this is what I'm looking at the one for sale, Hella has gone. Sorry it's such a long address


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Sorry, my reading comprehension took a hit reading your original post.
(thought you wanted just to replace the bulb)

Doesn't hurt to use some dielectric grease.
Sounds like the "connection" between your socket and bulb has issues so my suggestion was irrelevant.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Timely post. My Hella stern light broke, the one for sale on the forum sold, and I could not find any in stock online. West Marine's shelves are just about bare too, but they had a 4" high LED stern light so I bought it and installed it yesterday. I replaced my fisheye bow lights a couple years ago with LED and they have held up great.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Here is my old light. Cranked motor turned on lights and this one did not come on put new bulb in still no Bueno. I'm ordering a new one, my shark eye work perfect


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

I run navisafe lights... No wires, mount to go pro mounts.. Love them NAVISAFE | PORTABLE NAVIGATION LIGHTS


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

so i hooked up the new light. cleaned up the old bracket so I wouldn't have to put more hole in my platform. The new light has red and black wires so i hooked them up turned on the front lights and the new on did not light even changed the wires around. I check with my meter and was getting 3-4 volts any suggestion's. As far as I know the lights are connected to the cranking battery. I followed the wire to the battery and all was good


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wiring has probably leached corrosion under the insulation. Replace it.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

You may be right. Took the light off and touched it to a battery so it works. I should be getting a 13 volt reading. I put a new crank battery in recently so I'll check to see if the wire is off. Then check fuses. I wouldn't have a clue how to re-wire


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> You may be right. Took the light off and touched it to a battery so it works. I should be getting a 13 volt reading. I put a new crank battery in recently so I'll check to see if the wire is off. Then check fuses. I wouldn't have a clue how to re-wire


It’s not hard


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I went YouTube and didn't find any help. Last time I ran my wire from the transom mounted depth finder pick up I had to take my boat to my mechanic


----------



## 56706 (Sep 27, 2020)

See below I accidentally posted twice


----------



## 56706 (Sep 27, 2020)

If you only had 3-4 volts at the light , then what either what smackdaddy said about the wires is true or you have a corroded or bad connection along the way. Does the light have a switch on the dash? Does it have a push button breaker beneath the switch? I would start there. Those breakers corrode internally and I have recently replaced a couple on my boat. Also, anywhere there is a wire connection, whether it’s a butt connector or a male/ female connector, it is susceptible to corrosion. Try to use as few as possible. I would check the voltage at the switch like you did the wires, then work your way back to the light. My guess is gonna be a corroded connection somewhere.

I’m about to Completely re-wire my buddies 161 ghost and have found all manner of problems.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

newskiffer said:


> If you only had 3-4 volts at the light , then what either what smackdaddy said about the wires is true or you have a corroded or bad connection along the way. Does the light have a switch on the dash? Does it have a push button breaker beneath the switch? I would start there. Those breakers corrode internally and I have recently replaced a couple on my boat. Also, anywhere there is a wire connection, whether it’s a butt connector or a male/ female connector, it is susceptible to corrosion. Try to use as few as possible. I would check the voltage at the switch like you did the wires, then work your way back to the light. My guess is gonna be a corroded connection somewhere.
> 
> I’m about to Completely re-wire my buddies 161 ghost and have found all manor of problems.


Yes there is a switch on the dash that controls the 3 nav lights. I’ll see what I can find this afternoon. The 2 front lights work
Thank you for all your help 😊


----------



## 56706 (Sep 27, 2020)

That should be a 3 position switch Nav/off/anchor where the white/anchor light is on in both positions which I’m sure you know. If the anchor light is not working in either position then it’s most likely the wiring in between the switch and the light or the small jumper wires that connects the anchor light to both sides of the switch or a bad ground. There are a few ways to chase this down. If you don’t find any obvious corrosion, let me know and I’ll try to help some more. I don’t want to sound like a know it all


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

newskiffer said:


> That should be a 3 position switch Nav/off/anchor where the white/anchor light is on in both positions which I’m sure you know. If the anchor light is not working in either position then it’s most likely the wiring in between the switch and the light or the small jumper wires that connects the anchor light to both sides of the switch or a bad ground. There are a few ways to chase this down. If you don’t find any obvious corrosion, let me know and I’ll try to help some more. I don’t want to sound like a know it all


Thank you so much. The white light is a nav light on my PP platform. I bought a new one so it would be nice to have it work
Your not a know it all your helping me. I will try to trace where the word goes. I would love to replace that old wire but am going to need your help to do it
I have a big tube the goes from the back of the boat to inside the console. That's how I pulled the transducer wire and cut off the lights
What size wire do I need, 12?
Does it need to be red and black


----------



## 56706 (Sep 27, 2020)

If you have a way to pull wire through the tube that’s perfect. Use small zip ties every few feet or so to keep the wires together, so the next time you run that tube you won’t get everything all tangled.

A lot of manufacturers use different color wires to be able to identify the wiring easier especially in a wiring diagram so you don’t have to use red and black. Whatever you use, its preferable to use 2 different color and better to use marine grade tinned wire.

As far as wire gauge , if you have a marine store you get your wire from then you can take the light and match it but it’s probably 16g or 18g. If you can’t match it, go with 16. LEDs have very little amp draw though. 

When making connections, I prefer not to use connectors except when I have to plug it onto something like a fuse panel or switch. I just do an overlapping wire wrap, then cover it with dielectric grease or liquid electrical tape, then shrink wrap it. Never had one fail but if you really wanna do it up you can solder the connection after you wrap it. I find its hard to solder when I’m working under a console.

That sounds like a lot but I do most of my own electrical work on my boat and my buddies boat. I’m sure other people can give you some advice on it as well, or maybe even tell me where I’m lacking.

If the connection part is confusing I can make a video and show you how I do it


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

newskiffer said:


> If you have a way to pull wire through the tube that’s perfect. Use small zip ties every few feet or so to keep the wires together, so the next time you run that tube you won’t get everything all tangled.
> 
> A lot of manufacturers use different color wires to be able to identify the wiring easier especially in a wiring diagram so you don’t have to use red and black. Whatever you use, its preferable to use 2 different color and better to use marine grade tinned wire.
> 
> ...


Thanks I do the same thing, twist, liquid tape and shrink


----------



## 56706 (Sep 27, 2020)

If you already know how to do that then I’m guessing you already knew most of the info I posted and you were just eggin me on to see what I said lol


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

newskiffer said:


> If you already know how to do that then I’m guessing you already knew most of the info I posted and you were just eggin me on to see what I said lol


you've been a lot of help so far. All I know how to do is twist two wires together. Don't have a clue about which wire goes where. Like the switch or the battery or how I'm going to get this done
Thanks


----------



## 56706 (Sep 27, 2020)

The only way I learn how to do things is just by doing them...oh and you tube videos lol. You can figure it out. Just trace it down and look for bad connections along the way


----------

